# Put a MX Leader frame and fork up



## CLudlow (Sep 27, 2005)

on eBay if anyone is interested. Bought it to build up as a winter bike but never did. Had to source the fork as the frame didn't come with one. I've had this one for a while and finally the Minister of Finance (wife) said if "you're not going to build it, get rid of it" Just wanted to let you know. The fork is NOS MX Leader.


----------



## kjmunc (Sep 19, 2005)

Unique colors.......very cool. Somebody hop on this one!


----------



## Ninja #2 (Aug 26, 2006)

Link?


----------

